# Fort fisher



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Heading down next Saturday for 2 weeks .What do you all think ,good or bad,? I'm guessing good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

Should be good time to fish. Make sure you have lightweight long sleeves and pants in case the flies are out and the wind is from onshore. 

Park is closed until today so everything should be back to normal by then. I am headed down for the day next Saturday myself. Got a bunch of young'uns that want to surf fish. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ready for whatever,loaded for bear. Would like to meet a p&s person for once..


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Trying to get a pic of truck so you will know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a grey 2008 2500 suburban with ski rack and rod tube on top. Usually fish down near the end, but no telling what the beach is going to look like right now. Probably have my German Shepherd fishing buddy with me also.... she loves the beach. 

I just hope the roads have cleared and the weather cooperates next weekend so I can make it down there. Calling for rain right now....


----------



## crigg1 (Oct 22, 2010)

How was the fishing at Ft Fisher? Thinking of heading down this Saturday, 10/6.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Did not go based on the advisories put out around Wilmington and one of my friends telling me that all the water was brown.......went to OBX instead and fished the Point.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

How was the point?


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Fishing is really good actually. Have caught many reds,one which was a 38 incher. Several 25 inch that are very far. Specks,small black drum,and tons of blues. We have only fished 2 days out at FF. Talk with a DMF said all is good on fin fish.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks for the info.. Counting the days...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Point was good, but as usual, I missed the Drum....... several caught the day before and the day after but none the evening that I was there. Small pomps, black drum, and 12 inch blues. Still had fun and the kids loved it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

Fishunt have you gotten my PMs? Don't know if they are working. I never have sent PMs in my sent box


----------

